

10-year-long video game creates 'hellish nightmare' world - arnoldwh
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/18/tech/gaming-gadgets/civilization-ii-ten-years/index.html?hpt=hp_c2

======
sonnyhe2002
The start of the article asked me, if I could imagine playing a game for 10
years. Bitch plz, I still play Counter Strike.

------
arnoldwh
I'd really love to be able to see an MMORPG take on politics like Civilization
did. Would be interesting to see what happens...kinda Lord of the Flies-ish.

